# Christopher Ward



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

My Omega chronostop has been sold and I think the bond chrono Seamaster is next to follow, which means I need a new fix. I've been hunting around and I came across the Christopher ward collection. Anyone got one? Are they a quality build? I'm used to the quality of my Seamaster which is lovely though I've always hated the bracalet.


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have two watches CW. Limited in PVD C8 and C6 Kingfisher in quartz. Both more than correct, but PVD coating is not the hardest. C8 has a great case back.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

There are a few threads on here regarding CW, so it's worth a search.

I happen to be wearing my CW at the moment. I'm full of praise for CW, but for two things: The straps aren't that great and their prices seem to be increasing to the point where one would rather buy something else.

Anyway, here's my C3 Malvern Chrono:










The missus has one too. This is her W7 Chrono:


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

The watch I'm looking at is *C60 Trident Automatic and at Â£365 I was wondering if the watch is worth it (quality wise)*.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a Christopher Ward watch and I am more than pleased. For the price you are paying you get a standard ETA movement inside which in some places go for a lot more. Personally I think they are slightly cheaper than their competators who use similar parts and the fact that they have that 60 day returns policy for me meant it was a no brainer. They seem to have very good customer service as well and do their own in house servicing which I think is pretty good.

All in all as you can probably tell by my post I have been more than happy with my watch I think the build is pretty good and CW seem to be a pretty decent bunch. The strap is probably the biggest complaint that people have but I have to say I have got used to mine and wont be changing it. I would buy another CW watch.


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I think I might treat myself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

watchmenow said:


> The watch I'm looking at is *C60 Trident Automatic and at Â£365 I was wondering if the watch is worth it (quality wise)*.


Thought I should mention that was the next CW watch on my list so if you do get one post a few pictures!


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Matt H (Jan 1, 2012)

Re the C60 Automatic. Its a very decent watch for the money, the metal straps are extremely good quality IMO and it has more than a hint of rolex/omega about it for a fraction of the price. You cant go wrong at the price


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

For the price bracket I have been equally impressed with Tissot but the customer service pips it for me.


----------



## Lelo (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a good article about C.W. in the latest issue of watch world.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

omega > cw , backpeddling  , personally i cant get myself to like cw watches but alot of ppl sing praises, i dont think you will get same quaility as omega , but theres alot of other makers in that price bracket for you to look at.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I assume you are aware that there is an independent Christopher Ward Forum?? I have four CW watches, a C8 Mk1 (no longer avail), C600 Yellow (no longer avail), C2 Quartz(C20 Automatic still avail) and a C11 Auto. Whilst some people on the CW site will often stick up for them there are threads complaining about a few issues. They do provide an excellent after sales service so if something is wrong you can be sure they will sort it out. If you do buy you should join the forum as there is a special link to Wera the owners wife who looks after customer service.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought an auto tank case watch from christopher ward... in rose gold with the brown croc strap... loved the idea but in practice it was just too big and clumsy for me. I have to say the returns policy was excellent and they took it back absolutely no problem. Haven't really looked at them since to be honest.


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

I have 2 Christopher Ward watches and my wife has 3.

They have the most astonishing customer service that I have ever experienced.

I bought a C4 Limited Edition on another forum. This particular watch had had a hard life, and was actually given away free on the CW forum (there's a long thread about it in which the seller kept lowering his price, got lots of flak for the condition of the watch and finally offered it for free). The recipient put in a new battery, spent significant effort cleaning it up, and sold it to me. When it arrived, the alarm wasn't working, and the bracelet was a bit tight for me.

I contacted Christopher Ward (as all their watches have a 60 month guarantee) and they asked me to send it to them. I also asked if I could purchase a couple of extra links for the bracelet. After sending it in, I got a phone call a couple of days later from Christopher's wife, asking about the watch, as they had no record of my having purchased it. I explained how I had acquired it, and agreed that they would add one link to the bracelet and send me another which I could fit myself if it was still too tight.

A few days later the watch arrived back. They had replaced the (quartz) movement, provided a brand new box, included a user manual, and included 2 new links for the bracelet - all at no charge!!

I like a reasonable percentage of their designs (especially some of the COSC watches, and their jumpoing hour) and, despite prices heading upwards, I still think that they are extremely good value for money (especially with their 60:60 guarantee).


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's been a long time since I last posted (but lurked still) but thought I'd chip in....

My *only* watch at the moment is a CW Kingfisher C6 T3 LE.

Negatives: I had to get the battery changed after only 2.5 to 3 years which was a bit disappointing (it's advertised as lasting 7 years, and I bought from nearly new-production), the lume pip turned a browny-grey soon after having it, and the butterfly clasp makes fine wrist-adjustments a pain to size, so in winter it's now either far too tight or too loose to wear comfortably. Plus as Nick555 mentions, the PVD coating on the bracelet isn't the best and shows a lot of hairlines.

On the positive side though, it is a quartz but it is *very* well built and keeps time well (as to be expected!).*Plus* it gets very positive comments from 'watchy' (including one who wears a lovely Omega PO) and 'non-watchy'-type people, plus cost less than Â£100 new when I bought it!

Compared to the 2 Seiko BM's and 007 I've owned and worn, I'd say it's definitively as robust and unique as either. Sure, it's not an auto (and that's a positive or negative to each-their-own) but it tells the time and (for the foreseeable future) is the only watch I can afford to own. I don't wear it 24/7 like I used to because of the bracelet issue I mentioned above, and their newer designs don't appeal to me, but it is refreshing to see another watch maker/producer enter the market, and especially one from the UK to compete with all the US/EU brands!

Andy


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone this is very useful.

My main reason for looking into Christopher Ward was a friend of mine who has money to burn had a nice looking watch on. I thought it was a rolex, so I asked him and said proudly it was a CW. On first glance it looked top notch quality and after looking at their website I thought I might buy one of these. I love my seamster, but the bracelet is the worst ever design to my eyes. I wear mine with a nato strap as I hate it so much. However the Seamaster is built like a tank and it keeps bang on time and I'm very happy with it's overall high quality. I went to an Omega shop for an alt strap, but they are charging around Â£600.

Sound like CW have fantastic customer service and lets face it, in this world that's rare. I'll make my decision over the next few hours and buy one.

Thanks again


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Buy one. Without a shadow of a doubt they are awesome VFM and as has been said, customer service is spectacular. I'm a proud member of the CW forum (though absent at the mo') and if you want honest opinion without a trace of biase, that is the place to read/ask as they are a vocal lot - especially if there is something they don't like!

I have two, a C3 quartz and a discontinued C13 that the team at CW put together for me from spares! I'd asked around and placed WTB's with no success and in desperation I asked Wera for help...










I wear it with pride and it's one of the few watches I own that gets (positively) remarked upon.


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

That watch is a beauty.

I've just ordered a Christopher Ward - oh yeah!!!


----------



## spark29uk (Mar 18, 2008)

I've got a black face SS version of the C13 - it's a great watch, no idea why they discontinued it for some of the more blingly stuff they now sell. I've also got a C600 Tri-Tech Diver Elite in black with green hands and markings, another great watch (although in true CW fashion, it's gone up Â£75 since I bought it last year).

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/dive/view-all-dive/c600ipk.html


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have four of Chris's watches.

The first, an early C5 Malvern automatic,classical design and wears well, bought from t'bay.

The vendor stated it was still under guarantee.

Watch is great but vendor lost interest when I asked for proof of guarantee.

To cut a long story short I contacted CW who traced the watch through it's serial number, and although out of gurantee at the time, extended it for another 12 months and sent me a new box and all paperwork, free of charge.

The other three are all variants of the C13/ C15 Henley all bought from CW returns/used section (I am "careful" with my money).

The first a gold coloured C13 chronograph which was really a stop-gap because they had no mechanicals left. Nice watch and looks a lot more expensive than it cost.

The next two C15 automatics chrome/gold cases, although not listed by CW on their site,were found by Chris's wife as a result of my enquiry and a price agreed.

These are really very nice watches to wear and look good even on my "twiggy" wrists.

Apart from the C5 all the watches were supplied with the usual CW "60" warranty and returns policy.

To date all watches are functioning well.

Like someone has already mentioned CW pricing policy seems to be aiming a bit high, however which decent watch brand is not going in this direction?

The market will decide the price people will pay.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

The new C900 monopusher chrono is gorgeous.......


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I read they were updating their brand image (and probably prices) using something like chr ward instead.

Other than that I don't know much about them. But post up a few pictures when it comes in :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

I have 2 CW watches one being the 2012 FLE. Christopher Ward watches in my opinion are some of the best value watches out there. Their entry level automatics sell for about Â£260 Other than perhaps a Tissot where can you find an entry level Swiss movement watch for that money? The straps are a well known problem with many and a lot of people end up swapping them for a different strap. Saying that I recently had to send my CW back for a repair and they immediately replaced the strap no question. You just cannot fault their customer service the response is very swift and they go out of their way to help out.

They have recently changed their logo (Best not to mention this on the CW forum!) And their prices have gone up by about Â£50 I think for a good few of their watches. I think this is more in line with the general increase in prices throughout rather than marketing. They have a sale about twice a year where they sell nearly new watches at pretty big discounts so it might be an idea to have a look then. Some of their watches do seem a bit pricey but then some are great value for money (Selling Swiss made chronos for about Â£650)

Dont think you can really compare them to Seiko or Citizen in my opinion. Dont think anyone can be compared to them two they are without doubt the best priced, best value, bomb proof watches you can buy!


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Agreed the C900 looks great, but limited edition and I would spend that much on a CW.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

My experiences have been very mixed. Ultimately disappointed by the quality of the product and surprisingly by the lack of attentiveness on the customer service front.

I ended up selling both and haven't regretted being able to pick up a lovely Tissot and a fabulous Stowa for the same money!

I think the days of them being an affordable alternative to the Swiss are long gone. Personal opinion of course.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> My experiences have been very mixed. Ultimately disappointed by the quality of the product and surprisingly by the lack of attentiveness on the customer service front.
> 
> I ended up selling both and haven't regretted being able to pick up a lovely Tissot and a fabulous Stowa for the same money!
> 
> I think the days of them being an affordable alternative to the Swiss are long gone. Personal opinion of course.


Interesting, what was the problem with the customer service? I had cause to send one of my CW watches back and they were pretty spot on. I dont know how many staff they actually have over there but my guess is only a few but they seem to go out of their way to help. That said you cant really beat a Tissot watch. Always liked Stowa but thought they were over priced for what they were offering.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

CW changing to ChrWard was (I think) because Constantin Weisz has a similar logo, so there may have been a bit of sabre rattling by the latter? Have a C3, and pleased with it, apart from the hands. Can't tell the time at a glance, as the hands blend into the background too much.

Mike


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

dobra said:


> CW changing to ChrWard was (I think) because Constantin Weisz has a similar logo, so there may have been a bit of sabre rattling by the latter?


This was suggested by some but never confirmed. It certainly did enter into the reasons that Christopher Ward gave.


----------

